# We're moving to Spain - HELP!



## GrantWicks (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear Forum,

I am looking for any help, advice or anything else you want to throw into the mix. My partner and I are looking to relocate to Spain, somewhere in the Ontinyent/Gandia area. What should we be looking for or watching out for when we look at houses. The type of house we want to buy is a rural farm house/finca with some land attached to grow crops. What Estate Agents do people recommend?

I initially will be moving out to Spain (with two cats) and my partner will stay in the UK for a short time until he can transfer his job to Spain and work from there. I don't want to be completely isolated. My Spanish is improving on a daily basis - where do I go to meet people? 

How easy is it to integrate into Spanish life? We ultimately want to stay in Spain - but with the dreadful 'Brexit' vote we are a little dubious about how to achieve this. Does anyone have any views about whether it is safe to buy now or should we rent and see it out for a couple of years.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there :welcome:

You'll get many different responses on here, because we all have different experiences and opinions. Personally I wouldn't let Brexit put me off as long as you are financially secure in the longer term. Britain won't leave the EU until 2 years after Article 50 is invoked, and that might not be till next year. Until then you have all the rights of freedom of movement that you had before the referendum. And who knows what the post-Brexit arrangements will be - certainly none of us do!

Come over and rent for a few months while you look around. You can bring your cats. Renting is much cheaper in Spain and there is rarely a problem with pets.

Don't worry about integrating. The Spanish (in my experience anyway) are really friendly and welcoming, especially if you are learning their language. Ask at your local town hall about language classes and "intercambios" where you can do a language exchange with someone learning English. Or just go to your local bar regularly for coffee or lunch, and ask some open questions about the area and local services - there isn't a problem with women going into bars on their own - you'll soon make friends. Volunteering at an animal refuge is another way to meet people.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maella seems to be a place attracting a lot of people who want to buy land/ farms. Use the search facility to find Maella and you'll find a really long thread


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

GrantWicks said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am looking for any help, advice or anything else you want to throw into the mix. My partner and I are looking to relocate to Spain, somewhere in the Ontinyent/Gandia area. What should we be looking for or watching out for when we look at houses. The type of house we want to buy is a rural farm house/finca with some land attached to grow crops. What Estate Agents do people recommend?
> 
> ...


We rented in Ontinyent for a couple of months before buying a house with land in the mountains near Alcoy, about half an hour away. Loshildickos are quite good agents and the boss, Julian, is English. This is his website: Loshildickos Inmobiliaria.
There is a finca with 500 olive trees for sale close to where I live: Take a look at the website: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain. As far as life after Brexit goes, this is what Prime Minister Theresa May told the press last week: “I want to be able to guarantee the legal status of EU nationals who are living in the UK, and I am confident that we will be able to do that. But we must also win the same rights for British nationals living in European countries, and it will be an early negotiating objective for the Government to achieve those things together”. Let's hope she sticks to her word!


----------



## GrantWicks (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow! Impressed by your quick responses. What great and friendly suggestions and comments. I want to move now! The house is sold - will be moving out in 2 weeks so fortunately we will be cash buyers. I have spend the afternoon on AirBnB looking for short term/medium term rents. Does anyone know of anyone who can put up two homeless people and two little cats!?!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

GrantWicks said:


> Wow! Impressed by your quick responses. What great and friendly suggestions and comments. I want to move now! The house is sold - will be moving out in 2 weeks so fortunately we will be cash buyers. I have spend the afternoon on AirBnB looking for short term/medium term rents. Does anyone know of anyone who can put up two homeless people and two little cats!?!


This web site is very good for rentals: https://www.idealista.com/alquiler-viviendas/ontinyent-valencia/
Also, we rented our temporary home in Ontinyent through Loshildickos (see earlier post).


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

My advice, take your time. Rent while you find the property that suits you. That farmhouse at 350k is 150k over-priced, you'll find something that gives you the same lifestyle for much less. Be smart, take some time.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Horlics said:


> My advice, take your time. Rent while you find the property that suits you. That farmhouse at 350k is 150k over-priced, you'll find something that gives you the same lifestyle for much less. Be smart, take some time.


According to Loshildickos website the farmhouse is €250,000 not €350,000: 41915:Finca 200m2 Alicante (Costa Blanca) Sale
But I agree, still overpriced in today's market ... although every price is negotiable! It should be noted, however, that there is a respectable income from olives, cherries and almonds and there are figs, grapes, etc for home consumption. I am, by the way, only acquaintance of the owner and have no financial interest in the property!


----------



## GrantWicks (Jul 12, 2016)

That is very helpful thank you.


----------



## GrantWicks (Jul 12, 2016)

What sort of income does the fruit fetch? With olives - are there communal schemes, how does that work? We ideally want to be able to contribute locally if there are already 'cooperatives' however we also would like to grow grapes for wine and produce home grown goods to sell. Does that sound like a silly plan? 

On there other side of things we would love to set up a holiday let. How difficult is this to set up and what are the legalities?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

GrantWicks said:


> What sort of income does the fruit fetch? With olives - are there communal schemes, how does that work? We ideally want to be able to contribute locally if there are already 'cooperatives' however we also would like to grow grapes for wine and produce home grown goods to sell. Does that sound like a silly plan?
> 
> On there other side of things we would love to set up a holiday let. How difficult is this to set up and what are the legalities?


The couple who own the "Farm in the Sun" used to take their olive crop to the local farmers' cooperative. Their almonds went to a different outlet and I think the cherries were sold to a local market trader. Prices, of course, are up and down each year and it's difficult to give any accurate information. Our land is cared for by a Spanish neighbour who takes all of the produce in return for his work. We keep the cherries, plums and figs for our own consumption. This Spanish chap also now has the same arrangement with the "Farm in the Sun" owners (who have returned to the UK) and he also has his own olives and manages the land for two other neighbours. He told me last year that he grossed €40,000 but, of course, there are a lot of costs (tractor, trailer, motorised shakers, chainsaws for pruning, fertiliser, weedkiller, etc). It's also bloody hard work but it does seem possible still to make a living from the land.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

About holiday lets, almost no one here in Valencia who is doing Airbnb have it registered officially or paying any taxes. At this point in many places in Spain local governments are looking at that as problem they want to deal with very soon. Fines in Spain are very high comparing to where I am from. I did not have the need to investigate the legality requirements yet, but if you set up a holiday let, my advise would be to do it legally.


----------

